# Am I off on pricing?



## gckless (Jan 27, 2016)

Need some help here folks. I recently shot an event at Circuit of the Americas where people could purchase a ticket and drive their car on the track during a parade lap. Here is just one of my photos, clicking it will bring you to the album:





First guy that inquired replied back with this: "After reviewing your pricing I've decided to not go further with this deal. I paid 200 for my engagement session which lasted 4 hours and got me 100+ photos... 50 dollars  for 1 is hardly a  bargain."

My initial reaction was alright, thanks for being cordial at least and letting me know, and you got one hell of a deal on that session. Now he's talking about a 4MB digital download, which I have priced at $50, and the full resolution at $100. My standard 8x10s are $20, glossy and metallic are about $30, and really anything larger than 8x12 is at only 100% over printing costs (I print from Bayphoto, so a bit higher than others, but the quality is present).

Am I way off on pricing? I have always been taught to encourage prints, and since someone can buy a digital download and go and print anything they want as many times as they want, price them a little higher. My thought process was price them around how much it would cost for the maximum size photo that you could print from that file.

I do know another photog that was there is offering 8x10s for $10, which I can't believe he's doing. Am I right here? From your standpoint, are my costs versus my photos justified, can I charge that much for these? Totally fine with being wrong, just want to know.


----------



## Designer (Jan 27, 2016)

Don't sell digital files.  Get set up with some 8x10 samples to show, and set your price for prints only.  If your photography is good, and the customer wants a photo, he can wait for the print.  

Your price of $20 for an 8x10 is very low.  Add in shipping and handling at the very least.  

The customer you spoke with is accustomed to receiving un-processed "camera run" photographs, so that is what he is expecting from you.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 27, 2016)

Don't you wonder what on earth he's going to do with 100 engagement photos?? Some people seem to think they got some great bargain if they get a boatload of pictures.

I think there are so many people with cameras taking pictures and charging and underpricing that potential customers assume pro photographers are that cheap.

Get informed on pricing, licensing, etc. - try American Society of Media Photographers or PPA. Usually photographers don't sell their original file and if they do, it's at a very high price.

Some photographers may provide a print and an appropriately sized low res thumbnail for social media use. Your prices seems very low; see if you can figure out a range of pricing for photographers, galleries, etc. in your area. And a photographer is not pricing based on the cost of printing, you're charging for your talent, the hours of practice and learning you put into your photography. the equipment, etc. etc.


----------



## KmH (Jan 27, 2016)

Welcome to today's photography business environment where someone can get a 4 hour engagement shoot and 100+ photos for $200.
I doubt the photographer that did that shoot actually made any money after the photographers expenses are deducted from the $200.

The retail photography market today is about selling a commodity like corn- a bushel basket full of photographs for one low, low, low, low, low price.

Like Sharon says but with one word changed - "there are so many people with cameras taking pictures and charging and under pricing that potential customers assume" all "photographers are that cheap." 

Something  many of today's working photographers don't have is salesmanship skills.
Overcoming objections is a critical salesmanship skill.
If you're selling photographs online rather than in person it's difficult to overcome a buyers objections.


----------



## KmH (Jan 27, 2016)

Ask the guy how many of those 'el cheapo' engagement photos showed him in his car on the Circuit of the Americas racetrack.


----------



## gckless (Jan 27, 2016)

Alright, thanks folks. Of course I would like to reply back with some retort, but as someone mentioned, it's business, even if he's not going to purchase anything. I'll just thank him for the interest and explain to him I highly encourage prints, that it's easier to make package deals when doing a solo shoot, and that he got one hell of a deal. I'm kinda interested in who did it to look at their photos, but not sure I should ask.

It's my experience that many people, at least in the auto world, aren't really interested in prints. They want digital copies to have as a computer background or to share out. I do provide smaller files with my watermark on them for free at this point, as I'm always trying to get my name out there, and I find that it really helps. Just throw em on Facebook and let people share them out. Is this what most photogs would do? Probably not. But I have gotten exposure to people and shoots I otherwise would have never found, so to me right now it's no skin off my back. I do have a day job, so this is a focused hobby that I hope will one day blossom.

It's unfortunate that people do price so low. I mean the guy that's charging $10 per print is very good. He's shot for magazines and local stuff at Formula One and other pro races, and I like his photos. That's why I'm surprised that he's charging so little. And then that leads to "well if HE is charging this, then why are you charging THAT?" Which I honestly can't answer lol (as far as why he's charging so little). Race to zero right?

Here's what I can say: I was the only one at a few of these vantage points. They won't find the photos from another person. I'm going to keep my pricing, as I think it's fairly low.

But thank you for the advice. Definitely open to more.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 27, 2016)

If he doesn't see the value in paying the asking price for your work, then the "perceived value" of your business/work is not there.  Perceived value is everything in this business.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 27, 2016)

To answer your question, no, I don't think you're way off.  I charge $65/digital file and my 8x10s are $32.


----------



## Designer (Jan 27, 2016)

gckless said:


> Just throw em on Facebook and let people share them out. Is this what most photogs would do?


As you probably already know, there is a wide range of photographers, ranging from cell-phone photographers to experienced professionals.  

As I read your story, it has occurred to me that the typical race fan is far more used to the cell phone snaps that are immediately posted to Facebook.  So no, they are not going to fork over $100 for a nice 8x10 print that is unique, very well done, and something they can't get from Facebook.  

The best answer to your question then, is: Yes, MOST "photographers" are of the cell phone type who grab any shot and post it all over the internet.  That is by far the largest group.  

If you wish to differentiate yourself from that group, your photographs need to be lots better.  

No, wait: *LOTS* better.  

Or you can continue competing with the bottom feeders.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jan 27, 2016)

It all depends on what the market will pay for anything these days.  More times than not, the money people are willing to pay is garbage.


----------



## calamityjane (Feb 26, 2016)

gckless said:


> Need some help here folks. I recently shot an event at Circuit of the Americas where people could purchase a ticket and drive their car on the track during a parade lap. Here is just one of my photos, clicking it will bring you to the album:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are underpricing and he is not your target market. Move on. And Best of Luck!


----------

